# Good boots or other gear



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

I would like to suggest Danner combat hikers Ive had this pair for 2 yrs and theyre still serviceable.Although Ill probably get a new pair this spring.Ive gotten alota miles out of them.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Crap I think they stoped making them.Now I gota shop the Internet.


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

I got a pair of Danner military desert acadia boots I like alot. Check ebay they have some good deals on them. I also just picked up two pairs of almost new looking black tactical combat boots at the flea market the other day ones that tie and zip on the side. They were still in the box must of been returns without tags one are a pair of bates and other brazos both run 100+ new for 25.00 bucks each. Couldn't pass it up and now my moms got a good pair of boots to walk in this year.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Looked at a bunch of sites like ebay.Nothing in my size on none.I Think they stoped making them cause they were so good.If they dont wear out no need to buy new ones.Whata bummer.Now I gota find a replacement.These have another season.


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

ant,check out Cabelas site and from there go directly to the brands web site or Outdoorgear.com,I hope that will help.We are buying Morels if you find to many to handle Please give me a call at 816-261-9512 or email me at [email protected],perhaps we can work out a deal.Thanks a lot and good luck,God Bless.


----------



## devildawg81 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'd recommend Muck boots. I have their "Chore" model, 100% waterproof-extremely comfortable. I've had mine for about 6 years now.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't recommend Rocky brand boots. Went after Mucks, only had Rocky's, fell for it. Returning them tomorrow. Eyelets are already falling out.

Going after the Mucks!


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Did the cabellas no luck.they have links to get them.But theyre all extra wide and crap like that.Unfortunately Ive got normal sized feet.Oh well any advice to new shroomers Im sure they will appreciate it


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

http://www.google.com/#q=clown+shoes&amp;hl=en&amp;rlz=1R2ADRA_enUS489&amp;source=univ&amp;tbm=shop&amp;tbo=u&amp;sa=X&amp;ei=kdBRUf-VA-nsiQK2voDAAQ&amp;ved=0CFEQsxg&amp;bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&amp;bvm=bv.44342787,d.cGE&amp;fp=5be68043f08426dc&amp;biw=800&amp;bih=423 <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZRxdm4297JUS%2526i%253D28%252F28%255F4%255F12%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html">


----------



## madharp58 (Mar 20, 2013)

LMAO! You got me! I was all excited to see the new and improved cutting edge gear....I might just have to give em a whirl just to see their face when I get out of the truck! :lol:


----------



## halffree (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/search/eSearch.aspx?SearchTerms=danner%20boots&amp;eMode=


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Man that crater hiher looks like my boot I love.Dont wana spend 3 bills on it but I likem enough to.


----------



## skilletlicker (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a pair of Rockys that I have had for about 3 years... no complaints here. Although, I highly recommend Vasque. They are the hiking line of Red Wings. Hands down best boots I have ever owned. The used to make a heavy duty mountaineering boot that I bout in 1998 for just under $300. Lasted me till 2008 when the sole rotted off. I wore them backpacking all across the PNW, I lived in the things, only took them off to sleep and in 32 days I was the only one ina group of 30 that did not get blisters. I just wish they still made the model I bought.


----------



## lonewatie (Dec 17, 2012)

sportsmansguide.com has some ggod cheep stuff check them out ..


----------



## skully (Mar 6, 2013)

File this under "other gear"

Last Fall I decided to invest in a Carhartt shirt/jacket and a couple pair of Dickies work pants for trekking through thicks and briars. Can't say enough good about them- cheap, durable, and help navigate through thick areas faster/with more confidence. 

Proper gear/clothing makes a big difference.


----------

